# My Fostering Story



## baby-diva

Hi all,
I'm so glad that BnB decided to do this section!!! I've been fostering my 2 nephews for about 8 weeks now and we're not sure when they will go back to my sister. She got sick about 3 months ago and for the first month the boys were handed around my whole family but then we stepped in and said we'd have them until my sister was well enough. We had a social work meeting 4 weeks ago and it was discussed that we would have them for the next 8 weeks for 4 days a week, they would go to their mum's for 2 days and their dad's for 1 day, and then it will be reviewed and she will get more days. It's a hectic situation and I could use some support.


----------



## Rach28

Thats a lot to take on but well done you! 

Its always good when children can stay within a family, how old are your nephews? 

What support has been offered from Childrens Services? 

:flower:


----------



## baby-diva

they will be 3 and 5 in June and July :D :D

support... um well they have told me to teach my sister different activities she can do with the kids, and that's about it!!!! they haven't been great but we are going to keep going with them and we manage to keep busy :D


----------



## Kte

My sister fosters my nephews too. You don't seem to get as much support if you are a friends and family foster carer which I think is looney! It should be the same even if they are kept in the family. Surely that is better! 

Well done for taking on your nephews :flower:


----------



## noshowjo

hi ya im a full time foster carer , had my girlss 2 years now . so feel free to ask any questions , x here to support , well done u for taking on you nephews very kind of you , also i do know that as a foster carer of an agency and njot foster carer to any familt members that i get more support than you , which i think is terrible , make sure when you got questions or worries u ask social worker thats what they there for . also school issues all looked after children will have a senco in school , a teacher who takes on any issues with looked after children so any worries at school , ask who the senco is , also any medical worries you would be supprised what doors a school nusre can open for you if you have looked after children . xx please feel free to ask any thing x


----------

